
Problems with namecheap.org? - talkingtab
I have not been able to access ap.www.namecheap.com for almost a month now, because traceroute cannot find the server. The domain name resolves, but traceroute. It used to be just from my home machine, but now the same thing is true from my digitalocean instance as well. I have had an open ticket with namecheap and they keep thanking me for my patience but don&#x27;t have a solution. Are other people having trouble accessing namecheap?
======
mswen
I have also experienced some problems with a vps account there over the past 6
weeks. Initially they suggested that I reboot the server even though it was
"online." That worked, but it seemed like every 3 or 4 days I would have to
reboot the server again. Then a few days ago, rebooting the server didn't
help.

Upon contacting the help personnel, they indicated that my name server wasn't
pointing to my hosting server (both are services provided me by namecheap). I
asked how they would have lost the connection since I hadn't made any changes
to the websites in months. They didn't have an answer but redid my name server
entries to get them pointing to my vps again.

So after years of good reliable service, there has been problems lately.

